# Seiko Lassale



## beadz (Aug 23, 2010)

HI.

We have a mens Seiko Lassale watch that we are considering selling, and wondered if any watch enthusiasts can give us more info??

My husband is from New Zealand and bought the watch as a sample from the existing range while working for Seiko out there.

The watch was sent to Seiko UK for a refurb/service in Feb 2007, but they now don't hold the old details to give me any more clues.

Gold coloured dial and strap, base metal.

The watch is marked as follows:

Back of case: Base metal / St Steel back / 1230-5759 (with RO in a square) / 570006

Dial face: Japan 1230-1810

Seiko have confirmed the model number is CTQW50 and they have given us the approx price that would have been paid as new.

The watch is around 23 years old.

We have tried to take photos of it to put it on Ebay, being the obvious place in our mind, but the photos really don't do it justice.

Its a beautiful looking watch, with a very subtle, almost snake skin pattern on the band.

We actually think it could be of interest as a unisex watch, due to the slim fit, and very delicate design.

Any information on the watch, or ideas for where to find it a new home, would be much appreciated.

Thankyou!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi, you`ve answered your own question, Ebay is the best place to put it up for sale & I while good photos do obviously help I wouldn`t worry too much as long as you give a good description similar to the information you`ve given.


----------



## beadz (Aug 23, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Hi, you`ve answered your own question, Ebay is the best place to put it up for sale & I while good photos do obviously help I wouldn`t worry too much as long as you give a good description similar to the information you`ve given.


Mach,

thankyou. What we thought really, but didn't want to risk not doing it justice. Not sure its even worth very much as there just doesn't seem to be any information on it at all. Fine line between worth selling it, or keeping it for sentimental value... !

Anyway, we'll think on.

Thanks again.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I'm pretty sure that the Lassale held the record for being the thinnest watch in production quite a few years ago...

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

There are threads here that can help you take better photos of your watch. Though you might get a paltry sum on eBay, you might be found by someone who craves that model. Better to hold on to it until you can be contacted by a true collector who will know the correct value of your husband's watch.


----------



## beadz (Aug 23, 2010)

johnbaz said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the Lassale held the record for being the thinnest watch in production quite a few years ago...
> 
> John :thumbsup:


Hi John

Thankyou. Yes, I believe thats true. This one is certainly very thin, and makes it all the more elegant.

Thanks

Cheryl


----------



## beadz (Aug 23, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> There are threads here that can help you take better photos of your watch. Though you might get a paltry sum on eBay, you might be found by someone who craves that model. Better to hold on to it until you can be contacted by a true collector who will know the correct value of your husband's watch.


Thanks David.

Ebay here we come.....!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

This Seiko Lassale advert from 1989 came up in one of my saved eBay searches this morning .... Don't ask ! 










But before I deleted the notification, I noticed the watch in the top L.H. corner.

From the two-crown / 3 pusher configuration, and the sub-dial layout, it's obviously Seiko 7T32 based.

In fact, it's quite similar to the Seiko branded 7T32-6A60:










Makes me wonder if (prior to 1989), Seiko produced any Lassale branded 7A38's (or 7A48's). <_<

Or perhaps they left it up to Yema (Seiko France / C.G.H.) to do the dressy stuff with the 7A38's ? 

Speaking of which, my next incoming (very) dressy Yema '7A38' should arrive in the next day or two:

http://kucimoinc.blogspot.com/2010/08/yema-with-legendary-seiko-7a38-movement.html


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> This Seiko Lassale advert from 1989 came up in one of my saved eBay searches this morning .... Don't ask !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ... Makes me wonder what Beadz had and if she actually did eBay it? I'd love that 7T32 model in the ad.... And that 6A60 is just lovely.


----------



## dennispeter (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,

Did you manage to sell your watch? If not, I would be very interested in it as I lost the same model about 7 months ago and have been looking everywhere for one to replace it.

Regards,

Dennis


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

dennispeter said:


> Did you manage to sell your watch? If not, I would be very interested ....


Which watch are you referring to, Dennis ? 

A Seiko Lasalle - the original subject of this thread ?

Or a Seiko 7T32-6A60 ? Because there's one of those on eBay at the moment. :naughty:


----------



## beadz (Aug 23, 2010)

dennispeter said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you manage to sell your watch? If not, I would be very interested in it as I lost the same model about 7 months ago and have been looking everywhere for one to replace it.
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis

Yes, we put it on Ebay and sold it.

Sorry!

But thanks for your interest.

Cheryl


----------



## dennispeter (Oct 20, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> dennispeter said:
> 
> 
> > Did you manage to sell your watch? If not, I would be very interested ....
> ...


----------



## dennispeter (Oct 20, 2010)

dennispeter said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > dennispeter said:
> ...


The CTQW50


----------

